# How many of you have eye floaters?



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

If you have eye floaters, what caused your DP? Was it anxiety induced, drug induced, benzo induced...?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't see what the connection might be but yes, I have eye floaters. I had a DP experience in JUly 2003 subsequent to a bi-polar manic episode.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

I got em...


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

since i was about 17...well before i got dp and dr...my vision looks like it is continuously raining...

i have had my eyes checked and of course they are fine,....

it is if i can see the molecules that make up the space...

very odd...


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Now these 'floaters' about which I've heard so much, do they look like tiny clear bubbles? Because if so, I've had those _forever_. (Like Shadow, way before the dp/dr.)



> what caused your DP? Was it anxiety induced, drug induced, benzo induced...?


Any or all of the above (except prescription drugs, no street stuff).

e


----------



## stickdude (Aug 13, 2004)

definently. the sky for me is no longer clear. i also get after-images and other eye abnormalties.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

floaters yes defo but always been able to see them in wet atmospheres.....and dp induced by anxiety and prescription drugs


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

Always.

Used to think I could see invisible things in the sky when I was little and looking at water in the sink I thought I could see germs.

Either that or I really am out of my fuckin tree


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

stickdude said:


> definently. the sky for me is no longer clear. i also get after-images and other eye abnormalties.


same here


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I just registered after i realized that while my DP/DR accompanies my (potential) anxiety disorder, I think there are other psychological problems that may be causing and prolonging these feelings. My anxiety, DP/DR is primarily drug induced but I was always a worrier. My vision since my use of a couple of different drugs on different occasions has changed. I get after images, sometimes trails, and some glare as well. I cant stare at a completely white surface and see it as clear. The same is true of the sky. However, I think these problems were caused by the drugs I used (some were hallucinogenic). Anyway, I'm glad ive found a community of likeminded people.


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

> what caused your DP? Was it anxiety induced, drug induced, benzo induced...?


My DP was caused by years of relying on narcissistic mental defenses.


----------



## unidlehands (Nov 15, 2004)

Floaters are completely normal and everyone experiences them, they are caused by broken down cells which float around within the jelly contained within you eye, which is why you are able to flick them around with your eyes. Floaters are completely harmless and nothing to worry about, they can appear as single bubbles, strands, etc.

I have spoken to many people regarding the subject of eye problems that many of you (including myself) experience, and I personally think that everyone has these experiences, its just that an anxious person is much more self-aware and hence is more prone to noticing things (how many times have you spotted something in a similar place since having this condition that you have never noticed before?) and now that you have noticed these things it is very hard to unnotice them (a bit like the old saying that if someone asks you to NOT think about a pink elephant, it is very difficult to do this).

Also do not forget that anxiety and/or medication causes your pupils to dilate and this will cause grainy vision/longer after-images/light-sensitivity, for example, when you sit in a dark room and look through your eyes you will see that it looks grainy, this is because your pupils dilate and hence you see abberations from the eye surrounding the pupil, normally during daylight, bright light your pupils will not dilate, however with anxiety and/or meds your pupils stay dilated and hence you see these aberrations.

Just try not to worry about these so called problems with your eyes as they will settle down once your anxiety subsides and/or you come off your medication, as mine are currently doing so, although some days are worse than others but I rarely even think about it anymore.

Cheers,

Graham


----------

